# Turn signal not working



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

My B13 sentra se-r was broken into and they stole my radio. Sucked to be me but thats all they took. I was planning on buying a new system anyway. But now my turn signal isn't working. Doesnt look they got into my steering colum. It doent even click when i try to use it. I dont know what it could be. And its not the fuse. Does anyone have idea?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

When you activate the turn signals, do the indicator lights just come on and stay on, or not at all. Mine does this, but only when it is real hot out, the light just comes on and stays on.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Do both not come on? If you pull the hazard light switch, neither of the blinkers will work. If they stole your radio, they hadta take that panel off that surrounds it, and possible the plug wasn't plugged back in.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

wissnx01 said:


> When you activate the turn signals, do the indicator lights just come on and stay on, or not at all. Mine does this, but only when it is real hot out, the light just comes on and stays on.


i turtn the switch and nothing happens as if I didnt hit the switch, no sound no light no nothing I think it may be a short but something tells me its much more or may be a disconnection.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Do both not come on? If you pull the hazard light switch, neither of the blinkers will work. If they stole your radio, they hadta take that panel off that surrounds it, and possible the plug wasn't plugged back in.


Everything is plugged in I disconnected fog lights a long time ago because of aftermarket lights. I can not reconnect the hazards because they broke that switch into peices but the plug is still intact. I still havent a clue. I cannot drive my car because it needs an inspection sticker and i my blinkers dont work It will not pass inspeaction.. PLEASE SOMEONE HELP


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

After you broke the hazarcd switch, did they still work?


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> After you broke the hazarcd switch, did they still work?


I dunno. I havent driven it for a while because of registration insurance and inspection reasons. I thought the same thing but i dont think it should matter


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

dmanars said:


> I dunno. I havent driven it for a while because of registration insurance and inspection reasons. I thought the same thing but i dont think it should matter


oops I didnt read that top thread. Thanks then I know the problem now


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

dmanars said:


> oops I didnt read that top thread. Thanks then I know the problem now


Yep, without the hazards properly connected the turn signals don't work.

I seem to make this mistake every time I install or adjust the stereo.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> Yep, without the hazards properly connected the turn signals don't work.
> 
> I seem to make this mistake every time I install or adjust the stereo.


thanks for that info. I would have never figured it out. :dumbass:


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Lol the first time I pulled my stereo, I hadta be at work soon so I didn't have time to put it all back together. So I'm driving down the street and it's like WTF my turn signals don't work. So I drove around for a day or two before putting my center console deal together and realizing it was the hazard switch;/


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Lol the first time I pulled my stereo, I hadta be at work soon so I didn't have time to put it all back together. So I'm driving down the street and it's like WTF my turn signals don't work. So I drove around for a day or two before putting my center console deal together and realizing it was the hazard switch;/


well lucky for me someone knows what there doing


----------



## Henry Deloatch (Dec 5, 2014)

*front turn single stop working*

I have a 1993 Nissan Altima the front turn singles do not work. The back work fine but very fast. I replaced the bulbs but still no results


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the ground circuits of the sockets.


----------



## gordo2472003 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry to revive this really old post but im having the same issue. Im confused as to how the radio involves the flashers. i recently purchased a 92 sentra that appears to have just had a radio installed in it and the flashers or signal lights are not working. do you all think im having the same issue. if so , can you tell me what to take apart and what to look for? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

